# Mild period pains at 31 weeks



## Annabel

Hi Ladies,

Ive been having, the only way I can describe it is mild period pains, last night and this morning. Not bad enough to want pain killers, and they come and go in waves..

Is this braxton hicks?

Thanks

:flower:


----------



## Annabel

just bumping this back up :)


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Could be

Everyone is so different 
I got those pains at 31 weeks and thought oh its just BH and turned out I Went to the doc the next day for a reg appt and I was actually dilating and contracting.

This is not to scare you its just to state that the same pain for two people can have a different outcome


----------



## jollygood000

Hey, I also get these period type pains, they aren't really painful but really uncomfortable sometimes, when I get Braxton Hicks they get worse, and they get worse when I need a poo (TMI) I asked my midwife if it was normal and she said and I quote 'it can be'... she astounds me sometimes. I am thinking its maybe just my cervix preparing itself for labour and the weight of my baby pressing down as she has turned head down now as i feel the kicks higher up. Hope I was of help lol xx


----------



## isolabella

I've been getting the same this week hun and baby seems to be moving round loads more too so I've just been putting it down to stretching pains.


----------



## Annabel

Thanks ladies for your replies :)

Mrs.Mc1985, did you have any other symptoms that went with the period pains? Just windering if there was anything else that you had? As Ive had really puffy fingers and feet the last few days and my nipples have been leaking loads!

jollygood000, yeah its more uncomfortable than painful, and like you said can be worse when you have BH, I had it last night in bed, I was in and out of sleep, but had cramping at the top of my stomach, my tummy was hard and I was having period pains, then when I moved I had streching pain too! and baby was being quite wiggly..At least your midwife was helpful! :wacko::dohh: You do wonder sometimes?!

Im glad Im not the only one experiencing this, your probably right, isolabella, its streching and baby making themselves comfortable.. 

I swear you do not stop worrying about baby from the moment you find out your pregnant! :flower:


----------



## ika

Where are you getting these feelings? I've started to get them today inbetween my tummy button and my lady place :blush: They're very much like period pains. I feel quite hot and groggy to (as if its that time of the month). 

Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Annabel

Im getting the feeling, where I imagine my ovaries are, going down to my lady bits! Does that make sense? Its the same feeling like im due to come on my period.. and keep going to the loo to see if there is anything there! 

Is that how you feel? I keep having hot flushes too! 

hope it doesn't keep on like this for both of us!


----------



## DrMum

Hi Annabel

I've been having something quite similar over the last couple of days but it has settled again now. As you say it felt exactly like my period was about to start and I was getting quite concerned. My baby is sitting breech though with extended legs most of the time so the head is right up under my ribs and the legs are down kicking which I think feels like the top of my cervix so I put it down to that?

As this is my first Ive no idea what Braxton Hicks feel like though so I'm not sure whether its that or not!!

Its true what you say - I think this one is determined to turn me grey with worry before putting in an appearance!!! xxx


----------



## Budsmummy

I've been having this all morning. It's a constant dull ache around the lower sides of my bump and my lower back, just like how it feels before AF. I can feel bubs moving though. Hopefully it's just stretching to accommodate the growing baby. Oh and hello from a fellow Annabel!


----------



## Nimyra

could be dehydration. I had this, drank tons of water, and they went away. Be sure you are hydrating.


----------



## jollygood000

Ooh I never knew that... I am a bugger for not drinking enough because I am peeing so often, I will try ensuring I get my 2litres per day and see if it eases too xx


----------



## mimsied

I've been getting the period-like pains for over three weeks now - I don't think it's anything to worry about, just my body gearing up for action - I will double check with midwife when I see her tho.
Just wanted to reassure you that these pains don't mean you're about to go into labour necessarily coz mine have been rumbling away for weeks - have almost gotten to the point where I wish they'd come to something, if that makes sense?


----------



## Annabel

Wow! there are quite a few of us experiencing this!

Mimsied, yeah Ive done a quick google and saw that it may be early labour, but like lots of pople have said, its probably our bodies getting baby in the right position!

Drmum, this is my first too, and thought that when my stomach would go hard that was braxton hicks, but when I started to get this period pain type feeling I didn't know if that was braxton hicks too?! :wacko: 

hello budsmum! Fellow Annabel! :flower:

Em_Maryland, defo going to drink more water, I think I need to with the puffiness Ive been experiencing too, Ive read that drinking plenty of water helps to reduce this, so it may be all linked! Thanks hun!
:flower:


----------



## ladykara

Annabel said:


> Im getting the feeling, where I imagine my ovaries are, going down to my lady bits! Does that make sense? Its the same feeling like im due to come on my period.. and keep going to the loo to see if there is anything there!
> 
> Is that how you feel? I keep having hot flushes too!
> 
> hope it doesn't keep on like this for both of us!

This is the same as what i have been getting, like my womb is going to fall out, my labour pains with my son were like this too but i know its not BH


----------



## DrMum

How are we all this evening? Did everyone settle down? xxx


----------



## Annabel

Nope, mines picked back up again, and little one is kicking around! Im just drinking a pint of water now! just incase im deydrated!


----------



## xprincessx

i get this and i think it's braxton hicks. cant imagine what else it would be tbh lol x


----------



## DrMum

Good idea. Pain wise, mine has settled but I've definitely had loads of "hard bump" episodes over today which I assume are BHs? I'll have some water too just in case!!!!


----------



## mama2connor

I had them really bad a few weeks ago to the point that i had to take two paracetemol and have a hot bath. Even the paracetemol didn't help with the pain and i had to rock through the pain. I thought i was going into pre-term labour and was about ready to go to the hospital to get checked out. Luckily, the next morning they tappered off so i'm assuming they were braxton hicks. I've had a few today too, but not as bad as they were last time. As some of the other girls have said it could either be braxton hicks, or maybe our cervix are getting prepared? Maybe it could be stretching inside to accomodate baby more? IDK, but they can be really uncomfy whatever they are.


----------



## jollygood000

Hi Everyone... my BH havent been too bad today but I have had a constant dull ache in my lower back, cervix and sort of into my thighs (so bloody similar to period pains) all afternoon... I am definitely thinking its babys weight pressing on my cervix, I feel like asking my WF to check if Im dilating next time I see her, surely this cant be for nothing lol!!!! x


----------



## Jozie

Braxton hicks arent supposed to be painful...you can tell they are braxton hicks when your belly goes very hard and releases again.... if your having pain its probably preasure pains xxx


----------



## ladykara

I always thought BH was when your tummy hardens for a bit, but These cramps last for about 30 mins + no hardening. But when i was in labour with my son (going back a bit now) labour felt like period pains, increased pain with the contraction then just dull pain. 

I wonder if it was just the baby tap dancing down there which caused the cramping. Have to admit the cramping has been getting worse and i end up having to curl up making a lot of wimpering noise to hubby...


----------



## DottyLottie

I haven't read all the posts, but could it be wind or needing to pass a bowel movement?
I get this terrible when I am pregnant, it feels like contractions/period pain and sometimes is so severe it makes me break out in a sweat.

Even though it has happenned before, it STILL makes me worry I am going into early labour, then I go to the toilet and am ok again! (sorry if tmi!)


----------

